# Question about YinYan ext flash shooting red light!???



## xstarx (Apr 20, 2013)

Hiya, sorry if this is not in the correct location, i need it to get seen asap and im using the flash on a canon 60D too.

Ive got my YinYan "Remote flash trigger infrared yinyan" finally working  BUT when i take a picture its shooting red light!!!???? What on earth  is going on with it? The ext flash function settings eg ext flash func  setting, ext  flash C.Fn setting or Clear ext flash C.Fn still says "the  menu cannot  be displayed, incompatible flash or flash power not turned  on"
I just dont even know where to begin to sort this out

On another note i have 2 umbrella type lights that are supposed to flash  when i click my camera, like studio lights. But im not sure how this is  supposed to happen, i dont have any instructions with the lights. I  thought they were supposed to be triggered by the camera flash when it  goes off but im unsure? how do most studio flash lights work?
So confused right now, any help would be appreciated


----------



## Overread (Apr 20, 2013)

Thread locked - please see other running thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...bout-yinyan-ext-flash-shooting-red-light.html

Please don't start the same topic in multiple subsections of the forum; once is enough since most of our regulars will read through multiple sections (and often just through the new posts feature) and will see your thread.


----------

